

The totally legitimate reasons toddlers throw tantrums - lisper
http://www.slate.com/articles/double_x/the_kids/2013/02/why_does_my_kid_freak_out_the_science_behind_toddler_tantrums.html

======
lutusp
> As five experts on child psychology recently explained to me, toddlers’
> irrational behaviors are a totally understandable reflection of their inner
> turmoil and frustrations.

"... totally understandable"? Not any more. The new DSM (DSM-V) will list
childhood tantrums as a mental illness:

Source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5>

Quote: "A proposed new diagnostic category, temper dysregulation with
dysphoria (TDD), within the Mood Disorders section of the manual. The new
criteria are based on a decade of research on severe mood dysregulation, and
may help clinicians better differentiate children with these symptoms from
those with bipolar disorder or oppositional defiant disorder."

Footnote: "16. ^ Proposed Revision - APA DSM-5 - Temper Dysregulation Disorder
with Dysphoria"

The fotnote's link:
[http://www.dsm5.org/ProposedRevisions/Pages/proposedrevision...](http://www.dsm5.org/ProposedRevisions/Pages/proposedrevision.aspx?rid=397)

But if you click the above American Psychological Association link, you will
be asked for a username and a password.

Why? Because you're not on the DSM-V committee, and ordinary mortals (and the
press) can't monitor the activities of the committee -- by policy, DSM-V is
being created for the most part in secret.

The reason? The DSM has been deemed too controversial to allow the process to
be carried out in public. One reason for that are new diagnostic categories
that (for exaple) turn temper tantrums into mental illnesses. There are many
more:

Proposed new diagnoses:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5#Proposed_new_diagnoses>

Conditions proposed by outside sources:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5#Conditions_proposed_by_ou...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSM-5#Conditions_proposed_by_outside_sources)

